# Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?



## Krafti85 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, wollte mit einem Kollegen im November nach Heiligenhafen zum Hochseeangeln, war vorher noch nie dort, kann mir jemand einen Kutter empfehlen? danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## BennyO (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Ich persönlich kann dir die Ms Tanja empfehlen aber dies ist Geschmacksache. Jeder legt auf etwas anderes Wert und daher wirst du hier auch jetzt viele verschiedene Kutter hören.


----------



## Franky D (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

ich persönlich kann dir die MS Einigkeit empfehlen. die  MS Tanja ist auch zu empfehlen


----------



## Krafti85 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Danke euch schon mal.


----------



## Waldima (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

@ Krafti85

Schau doch mal auf der Kutterpage. Häufig sind die Berichte bezüglich eines Schiffes zumindest in der Tendenz ähnlich.
In Heiligenhafen empfehle ich Dir persönlich MS "Einigkeit". Es hängt aber auch davon ab, worauf Du persönlich Wert legst:
ehrgeizigen Kapitän, freundliche Besatzung, schnelles Schiff, moderne nautische Ausrüstung, Sauberkeit, Salon über Deck, ausreichend Sitzgelegenheiten auch außerhalb des Salons, Bier vom Fass, moderaten Fahrpreis oder, oder, oder.
Das MS "Einigkeit" erfüllt aus meiner Sicht viele dieser Bewertungskriterien.

Gruß

Waldima #h


----------



## Krafti85 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Hat vieleicht noch jemand tipps für mich wie läuft es in heiligenhafen vom kutter aus mit naturködern?


----------



## geklape (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Hallo Krafti

Ich fahre schon einige Jahre nach Heiligenhafen und es haben sich für mich persönlich nur 2 Kutter wirklich heraus kristalisiert.

Zum einen ist das die MS Einigkeit wo der Thomas immer gute arbeit leistet. Kapitän ist gut, Manschaft freundlich und so soll es sein.

Zum zweiten ist das die Hai IV, mein persönlicher Favorit. Günter ist auch immer bestrebt den Angler an den Fisch zu bringen. Cello ist immer fix mit dem Gaff bei Dir wenn Du mal rufst. Ist der zu sehr beschäftigt kommt Günter auch aus der Kajüte und packt an. Für mich der Kutter mit der besten Manschaft welche auch immer gute Laune hat.

Preise sind bei fast allen gleich Kuttern gleich. Ausfahrt 28.- €.
Frühstück, 2x 1/2 Brötchen mit Kaffee kostet 3,50.- €.
Mittagessen ( Suppe mit Wurst ) liegt bei 4,50.- €.

Muß aber sagen das September echt bitter war. Kaum Fisch im Gegensatz zu den Jahren zuvor. War Anfang Oktober noch da und es lief gar nichts.

Zu der Frage mit Naturköder kann man sagen das es immer nen Versuch wert ist. Ich selber hab Tage erlebt wo meine Nebenleute sich blöde gefangen haben während ich deutlich weniger hatte. Ich so um 7-8 und er über 50 Stück. Ich nur Dorsch, er Wittlinge, Schollen und Dorsch. Man sieht also das es klappen kann.

Ich hoffe Dir nen paar Info´s gegeben zu haben. Bei Fragen einfach raus damit. 

Gruß geklape


----------



## Micky (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

MS KAROLINE - Für MICH das Beste Schiff, dicht gefolgt von der EINIGKEIT oder der HAI IV


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



> geklape schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Krafti
> ...


Das kann ich nur bestätigen, die HAI IV ist auch mein Lieblingskutter. Günter Zander ist immer sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit und sucht den Fisch. Cello passt auf wie der Luchs, wenn das Gaff gebraucht wird - einfach eine gute Stimmung an Bord.

Nur wenn die Brötchen geschmiert werden und der Eintopf angerührt wird, ist es mir immer lieber, wenn das Frau Zander macht....... |kopfkrat


*Viel PETRIE wünscht
Karauschenjäger
............................
*
.


----------



## Fishaholic (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Meine Wahl:
MS Einigkeit oder als Vertreter MS Hai IV

MFG

Steffen


----------



## Hausmarke (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

N1  Ms Karoline


----------



## O.B. (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Hallo!!!

ich mag gern fan Ms Karoline. nummer ein platz.:vik:



gruss olaf.


----------



## big mama (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Für uns gilt :
"Karoline" oder an Land bleiben !


----------



## Hanno (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Hey Leute! Ich persönlich habe mit der Ostpreussen 1 sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Der "Gaffer" (leider weiß ich seinen Namen nicht) ist auch immer da, wenn man ihn braucht! Ich war außerdem noch mit der Monika draußen mit dem Angelverein und fand´s auch ganz OK aber der Typ, der die Taue festmachen wollte, hat ziemlichen Stress gemacht, als da noch Sachen rumlagen, obwohl man gerade dabei war, sie aus dem Weg zu Räumen. Also ein wenig hektisch, das Ganze...


----------



## Fishaholic (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Mitte Februar gehts wieder auf die Einigkeit!


----------



## Waldima (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Mitte Februar gehts wieder auf die Einigkeit!


 
@ Fishaholic
MS "Einigkeit" fast das ganze Jahr, aber nicht zur Laichzeit! Du weißt sicher, warum ich das schreibe!

Gruß,
Waldima #h


----------



## Hausmarke (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Ne warum?


----------



## Fishaholic (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Letztes Jahr waren wir Anfang März auf der Einigkeit und hat keine "Laichlöcher" angefahren. Ich bin eigentlich guter dinge bei Thomas, immerhin will er da ja auch noch in den nächsten Jahren sein Geld verdienen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Waldima (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

@Fishaholic
Dann gehe bitte auf die Fischwiegestation von www.baltic-koelln.de und auf "Trophäe" Januar, Februar, März 2007 bzw. Januar 2008 auf www.ms-einigkeit.de. Dort wirst Du sehen, wieviel Laichdorsche auf MS "Einigkeit" und auf den anderen Kuttern gefangen wurden. Die anderen Kutter haben zusammen nicht so viele Laichdorsche wie das MS "Einigkeit" allein. Thomas hat seine Winterpause erst am 19.01.2008 beendet, und am 20.01.2008 ist die erste Dorschmama schon an der Angel. #q


Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Fishaholic (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Das ist eigentlich nur noch traurig. So schneidet man sich auf Dauer doch nur ins eigene Fleisch.


----------



## BennyO (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Bitte jetzt keine Laichdorschdiskussion.
BItte nicht!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Waldima schrieb:


> Januar 2008 auf www.ms-einigkeit.de. Dort wirst Du sehen, wieviel Laichdorsche auf MS "Einigkeit" und auf den anderen Kuttern gefangen wurden. Die anderen Kutter haben zusammen nicht so viele Laichdorsche wie das MS "Einigkeit" allein. Thomas hat seine Winterpause erst am 19.01.2008 beendet, und am 20.01.2008 ist die erste *Dorschmama* schon an der Angel. #q


 
..was für ein hübsches Tier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







BennyO schrieb:


> Bitte jetzt keine Laichdorschdiskussion.


 
...da gibts auch nichts zu Diskutieren #d :v


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



BennyO schrieb:


> Bitte jetzt keine Laichdorschdiskussion.
> BItte nicht!!



benny bleib ganz ruhig! denke die masse der leute hat bei diesem reitzthema eh keinen bock mehr auf die diskussion! außerdem werden die mods da glaube ich auch ein auge drauf werfen dass das nicht passiert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

tun die mods....


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

dachte mir sowas bei dem thema schon...|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Dass die Mods aufpassen? ;-)))))


----------



## sunny (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Eigentlich wollte ich von Heili-Town wegen der langen Anfahrtswege (meine pers. Meinung) zum Fisch garnicht mehr raus, aber wat tut man nicht alles, wenn man mit einigen Gleichgesinnten losziehen darf |supergri.

Ich war jetzt zweimal mit der Monika draußen und war, was Sauberkeit, Service und Essen betrifft, sehr zufrieden. Kann ich 
nur empfehlen. 

Am 10.02. geht es mit der Karoline raus. Mal sehen, wie das so ist.


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die Mods aufpassen? ;-)))))



|sagnix 

@sunny

das wird schon! auf dem kudder wirst sogar du satt! von dem service ganz zu schweigen! ich sag mal einfach top!


----------



## Waldima (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



BennyO schrieb:


> Bitte jetzt keine Laichdorschdiskussion.
> BItte nicht!!


 
Das hier ist auch keine Laichdorsch-, sondern eine Kutterdiskussion.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## BennyO (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Leider kann es schnell eine werden. Aber gut ich hoffe es nicht.


----------



## djoerni (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

indem du ständig darin rumstocherst könnte es vielleicht eine werden! lass uns doch einfach zum thema zurückkommen und gut ist!


----------



## Fishaholic (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Weiß jemand was darüber, ob die Kutter wegen irgendeiner EU Vorschrift in ihrer Werft Zeit den Rumpf verstärken mussten und ob sich das auf den Preis auswirkt? Ich glaube momentan ist der Durchschnitspreis so ca bei 23€?


----------



## djoerni (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

soweit ich weiß musste bis jetzt nur ein kutter  umbauten vornehmen.  der durchschnittspreis liegt im moment eher bei 28 euro. nur ein kutter nimmt  23 euronen.


----------



## Sinned (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Ich war bis letztes Jahr überzeugt von der Ostpreussen. Fangergebnisse waren konstant und Dado machte wie immer einen guten Job. Allerdings erfuhr ich durch mehrere Gespräche mit erfahrenen Anglern, dass die Stoppzeiten der Ostpreussen extrem lang sind. So entstand im Direktvergleich zwischen der Karoline und der Ostpreussen schon der Eindruck, dass die Karoline DOPPELT so oft stoppte, also öfters Fische suchte, als die Ostpreussen. Und obwohl die Karoline immer in unserer Sichtweite war, also das gleiche Gebiet befischte, waren die Fänge auf der Karoline fast doppelt so hoch wie auf der Ostpreussen. Ein solcher 1-Tages Test sagt erstmal gar nichts aus, da die Signifikanz noch nicht gegeben ist. Da aber viele MitanglerInnen ebenfalls von solchen Beobachtungen berichteten werde ich mir wohl dieses Jahr auch einen neuen Kutter rauspicken, obwohl ich sicherlich dados lächeln vermissen werde.
Einigkeit kommt bei mir nicht in Frage wegen der Massen an übereifrigen Anglern.
Seeteufel ist sowieso weg- zum glück (Schlägereien an Board).
Klauspeter zu langsam.


----------



## hornijäger (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Seeteufel Schlägereien an Bord ;+
ich war über zehn jahre Stammangler und habe nie eine mitbekommen.|kopfkrat

gruß 
hornijäger


----------



## Waldima (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Ich war bis letztes Jahr überzeugt von der Ostpreussen. Fangergebnisse waren konstant und Dado machte wie immer einen guten Job. Allerdings erfuhr ich durch mehrere Gespräche mit erfahrenen Anglern, dass die Stoppzeiten der Ostpreussen extrem lang sind. So entstand im Direktvergleich zwischen der Karoline und der Ostpreussen schon der Eindruck, dass die Karoline DOPPELT so oft stoppte, also öfters Fische suchte, als die Ostpreussen. Und obwohl die Karoline immer in unserer Sichtweite war, also das gleiche Gebiet befischte, waren die Fänge auf der Karoline fast doppelt so hoch wie auf der Ostpreussen. Ein solcher 1-Tages Test sagt erstmal gar nichts aus, da die Signifikanz noch nicht gegeben ist. Da aber viele MitanglerInnen ebenfalls von solchen Beobachtungen berichteten werde ich mir wohl dieses Jahr auch einen neuen Kutter rauspicken, obwohl ich sicherlich dados lächeln vermissen werde.
> Einigkeit kommt bei mir nicht in Frage wegen der Massen an übereifrigen Anglern.
> Seeteufel ist sowieso weg- zum glück (Schlägereien an Board).
> Klauspeter zu langsam.


 

@ pimp up ur life

Dann bleiben ja nur MS "Hai IV", "Tanja", "Karoline" und "Monika".

 Hatten die Schlägereien denn tatsächlich etwas mit dem MS "Seeteufel" zu tun, oder hätte das auch auf jedem anderen Schiff passieren können? Ich habe diesbezüglich auch nie etwas mitbekommen.

Gruß,

Waldima #h


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Ich persöhnlich fahre nur von Lahboe einfach aus dem Grund, dass ich kein Bock habe morgens um "3" meine Ruten aufs Bott zu schleppen. In Laboe kannst du reservieren und brauchst "erst" um 7 da zu sein.


----------



## Sinned (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Ich hatte schon mal von der Schlägerei berichtet, aber nun hier nochmal kurz:
Früh morgens brachten viele ihre Ruten in Stellung und warteten, dass es endlich los geht. Auch ein älterer Herr befestigte seine Rute an der Reling der Seeteufel. So gegen 7 betrat ein Mann mittleren Alters die Seeteufel und beschimpfte den älteren Herr, dass dieser seine Rute, die er am abend zuvor genau an dieser stelle befestigte, über Board geschmissen hätte. Dabei kam es zu verbalen entgleisungen und auch zu leichten Schubsereien. Ich wollte, engagiert wie ich manchmal bin, dazwischen gehen. Jedoch kam genau in diesem Moment der capitän an Bord. Ich dachte, dass dieser nun seiner Pflicht gerecht wird und den Konflikt löst. Aber nein, er machte eine Bemerkung und verzog sich. Es ging so weit, dass der ältere Herr die Faust des Jüngeren an seinem Kiefer zu spüren bekam. Die anderen Angler auf der Seeteufel reagierten ebenfalls nicht. Wie das genau geendet ist weiß ich nicht mehr, aber ich glaub der ältere ging von Bord und suchte hoffentlich nen Arzt auf.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt war die Seeteufel für mich gestorben. Und als hätten sies nicht anders verdient - verreckte der Motor auf dem Weg zu den Fischgründen und die Seeteufel musste abgeschleppt werden.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Mahlzeit,

muß auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Letztes Wochenende auf der Ostpreussen gewesen.
Wind 6-7 aus Süd-West.
Wir uns einen guten Platz ausgesucht und dann bis zur Abfahrt Schutz zwischen dem Aufenthaltsraum und dem Kapitänshaus gesucht.
Hinter uns lag die Einigkeit, die bestimmt schon 20 Mann
an Bord hatte.
Wir waren auf der Ostpreussen zu 7.
Irgentwann fing der Kapitän der Einigkeit an, wie wild rumzuschreien, weil wir
ja mitten im Gang zu seinem Schiff stehen und Ihm die Gäste Abschnacken.
Für mich kommt die Einigkeit nie im Leben in Frage !
Ersten weil er gezielt auf Laichdorsch geht und zweiten weil er so austickt.
Da fahr ich dann lieber nach Hause.
Übrigens sind wir mit unseren 7 Mann nicht gefahren und sind
dann auf die Hai 4 rüber.
Also erste Wahl für mich Ostpreussen oder Hai 4.
Andy Antitackle !

PS: Schreibt bitte nicht so schlecht über die Seeteufel.
Ich und Hornijäger haben nur gute Erfahrungen zu berichten 
und waren über 10 Jahre Stammangler.
Sie steht nun ja nicht mehr zur Verfügung, also bitte auch keine
negativen Postings mehr !


----------



## Franky D (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

wo liegen eigentlich momentan die kutter in Heiligenhafen? liegen die wieder hinten da bei dem fischverarbeitungsbetrieb?


----------



## BennyO (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Ja genau da liegen sie.


----------



## Sinned (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> PS: Schreibt bitte nicht so schlecht über die Seeteufel.
> Ich und Hornijäger haben nur gute Erfahrungen zu berichten
> und waren über 10 Jahre Stammangler.
> ...


Der König ist tot, es lebe der könig.
Mal im ernst: Nur weil etwas nicht mehr existiert darf keine Kritik mehr dran geübt werden? Einen sehr merkwürdigen Blick auf Kritik hast du da.
Oder um das in einem pädagogischem Sprech auszudrücken: "Aus Fehlern lernt man" oder noch besser: "Warum nicht aus Fehlern anderer lernen?"


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Na ja... zunächst schreibst Du wörtlich über "Schlägereien an Bord" und dann berichtest Du auf Nachfrage über genau ein Erlebnis |rolleyes
Ist ungefähr so wie mit dem Video, wo Du nach max. 30 Sek. ansehen ein vernichtendes Urteil gefällt hast, obwohl danach noch fast 10 min. klasse Filmaufnahmen kamen :g


----------



## Sinned (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



hausmeisterkrause schrieb:


> Na ja... zunächst schreibst Du wörtlich über "Schlägereien an Bord" und dann berichtest Du auf Nachfrage über genau ein Erlebnis |rolleyes
> Ist ungefähr so wie mit dem Video, wo Du nach max. 30 Sek. ansehen ein vernichtendes Urteil gefällt hast, obwohl danach noch fast 10 min. klasse Filmaufnahmen kamen :g


1. Okay, Fehler Nummer 1: Einzahl hätte es sein müssen. Der Reaktion den Captain jedoch nach zu urteilen, ist/war die Mehrzahl keineswegs auszuschließen. Trotzdem bleibt meine Kritik an der gewollten "Nichtkritik" bestehen.
2. Jup. Ich hätte mir tatsächlich das Video, um ein vollständiges Urteil erlauben zu dürfen, komplett anschauen müssen. Wenn jedoch eine Einleitung des Video so gestaltet ist, dann kann man echt nicht verlangen dies noch weiter zu ertragen. Aber sorry, ich werde, dank dem Hinweis, mir das Video vollständig anschauen und den Eintrag editieren. Danke für den Hinweis. :g


----------



## hornijäger (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Moin Moin
jo Andy du hast vollkommen recht was der typ von der Einigkeit sich da geleistet hat war echt der Hammer.Aber was soll mann von so einem typen schon erwarten.#d

@Pimp
jeder darf und soll hier auch seine meinung sagen aber bitte immer schön sachlich bleiben.
ich persöhnlich mag zum beispiel die Einigkeit nicht aber bis auf die paar Sätze oben bin ich nie über den Kutter hergezogen weil jeder sich seine eigene Meinung bilden muß also es langt doch wenn mann einfach nur sagt ich finde den Kutter ..... nicht so toll.

gruß
hornijäger#h


----------



## Sinned (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Hätte ich natürlich auch sagen können: "Ich find die Seeteufel nicht so toll" aber das wäre doch dann 0 und nichtig. Da hätt´ich ach komplett meine Klappe halten können. Das "Warum" ist das A und O.
Und herziehen tu ich über die Seeteufel nun auch nicht. Ich hab einen Beitrag über die (singular(!)) Schlägerei gepostet und das wars. Herziehen verstehe ich unter etwas anderem. Aber seis drum. Jedem und jeder den eigenen Lieblingskutter. Wäre ja schlimm, wenn alle immer bei mir mit drauf wären


----------



## Fischfabi96 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Hinter uns lag die Einigkeit, die bestimmt schon 20 Mann
> an Bord hatte.
> Wir waren auf der Ostpreussen zu 7.
> Irgentwann fing der Kapitän der Einigkeit an, wie wild rumzuschreien, weil wir
> ...


----------



## BennyO (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

@ Hornjäger 

Ich bin von der Seeteufel auch nicht begeistert. Nur weil es euer Stammkutter war, können doch andere, die negative Erfahrungen mit ihr hatten, von denen Berichten. Nicht jeder hat den gleichen Geschmack und das is auch gut so.


----------



## Sinned (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Manchmal ist aber Neutralität genau das Falsche. 
Und so wie ich mich erinnere ists ja auch irgendwie so, dass man an sich keine "Stöcke" zuvor anbinden darf. Somit gabs eine Regelverletzung, die eine Schlägerei zu Folge hatte. Natürlich muss sich bei sowas der Kapitän verhalten. Er muss schlichtend wirken und versuchen die Streiterei diplomatisch, also im Sinne aller Beteiligten zu lösen.
Sowas steht natürlich nirgends nieder geschrieben, aber ich erwarte ein solches Verhalten allemal. 
Keinen Kunden verlieren? Ich denke, dass er mit seiner Neutralität, oder besser Raushalten, mehr Kunden verloren hat, als wenn er sich verhalten hätte.


----------



## hornijäger (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Hi leute
Natürlich ist es erlaubt kritik zu üben aber leider übertreiben es einige hier im board ziemlich aber ok lasst uns nicht streiten:m
Aber mal im ernst ich war auch  an dem tag auf der ostpreussen und habe mitbekommen wie der skipper der einigkeit abgedreht ist und eins kann ich mit bestimmtheit sagen keiner hat versucht ihm die angler abzuwerben im gegenteil wir wurden gefragt ob die ostpreussen fährt was wir bejahrten wenn er meint er müsste daraufhin so abdrehen dann ist es sein problem nur sollte mann auch mal aufpassen denn nicht jeder angler läßt sich morgens um 6:30 gern anpöbeln|krach: das kann auch mal ins auge gehen

gruß
hornijäger


----------



## Andy Antitackle (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Find ich schon krass was Du da sagst.#d
Stell Dir vor Du bist Gastwirt. In Deiner Gaststätte ist es meistens voll, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. In der Kneipe nebenan dagegen nicht. 
So, dann kommt Thomas von der Einigkeit und stellt sich mit ein paar Kumpels davor bzw. in den Eingang und labert die Gäste voll das noch mindestens 5 Leute mehr in die Kneipe kommen müssen, damit der Wirt den Zapfhahn anstellt, weil für 7 Bier lohnt sich für ihn das Zapfen nicht....
So die gehen dann nicht mehr in Deine Kneipe sonder zu Deinem Nachbarn und Du verkauft 5 Bier weniger... welchen Deinen Lebensunterhalt bedeuten!!!

*Wie würdest Du Dich dann fühlen!?*

Wenn einem das Bier in Deiner Gaststätte nicht schmeckt, ist das ne andere Sache in Deinem Fall die Laichdorsche. 

Aber Abschwatzen ist das Letzte, Geschäftsschädigend und Strafbar... ich kann Thomas gut verstehen und finde es auch in Ordnung, wenn man in diesem Zusammenhang auch mal "Laut" wird.
Sonst ist er ja eher ruhig... da kenn ich ganz andere Kapitäne. 

Zu den Schlägereien:

Schlägerein, kann es auf allen Schiffen geben und das sich der Käptiän des Seeteufels da raushält, kann ich auch verstehen... ein Gastwirt mischt auch nicht ein, wenn Gäste Streit untereinander haben... weil er kein Kunden verlieren will, darum bleibt er neutral...[/quote]

Guten Abend,

Ich merk schon, du bist auch einer von denen.
Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, daß dieser Kutter vom "Service"
her so viel besser als alle anderen sind.
Der einzige "Service" ist die Fahrt zum Laichgebiet !
Auf dem Kutter kannst du nirgens auch nur vernünftig stehen
und werfen, weil überall Aufbauten sind, aber das muß man bei 20 Meter tiefen Wasser auch nicht. Außerdem lassen sich die großen Damen direkt von oben viel besser reißen.

Frag mal die anderen Kutterkapitäne in Heiligenhafen. Da mag 
keiner aber auch wirklich keiner den angesprochenen Herren.

Ich hör jetzt lieber auf.
Geht weiterhin auf den besagten Kutter und werdet glücklich.
Ich kauf mir bald ein eigenes Boot und dann hab ich mit solchen 
Leuten#6 nichts mehr zu tun.

Andy Antitackle


----------



## Andy Antitackle (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Der König ist tot, es lebe der könig.
> Mal im ernst: Nur weil etwas nicht mehr existiert darf keine Kritik mehr dran geübt werden? Einen sehr merkwürdigen Blick auf Kritik hast du da.
> Oder um das in einem pädagogischem Sprech auszudrücken: "Aus Fehlern lernt man" oder noch besser: "Warum nicht aus Fehlern anderer lernen?"


 
Pimp up ur life,

du bist ein richtiger Poet.#6
Beifall, Beifall, Applaus#6
Dein Kommentar ist genauso überflüssig wie einige
andere auch !

Ich könnte :v

Andy Antitackle


----------



## hornijäger (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Jo Jo Andy#6


----------



## Fischfabi96 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Hab ich schon...:q

Aber man kann mit diesem nicht immer zur Tonne 5 fahren...:m

Rate mal warum einige Leute sauer auf diesen besagten Kutter sind!? 

Weil immer viele Leute an Bord sind und er meistens den Fisch des Tages fängt und das nicht nur zur Laichenzeit... aber das ist auch ein anderes Thema und gehört hier nicht hin..... 

Ich denke auch jeder sollte wissen mit welchem Kutter er fährt, aber des wegen muss man nicht namentlich irgendwelche Schiffe schlecht reden... 



Auf der Einigkeit:


----------



## marv3108 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

ich sage nur eins... fahrt doch lieber 15 km weiter nach fehmarn!!! ms silverland!!!da gibts so ne sch.... erst gar nicht. 

ich gebe zu, ich war noch nie in heiligenhafen, und ich werd auch nie hinfahren, und zwar aus den von euch genannten gründen.


----------



## Sinned (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Pimp up ur life,
> 
> du bist ein richtiger Poet.#6
> Beifall, Beifall, Applaus#6
> ...


Alter hast du´s drauf! #q
Geh mal wieder angeln, das soll Stress abbauen. Und außerdem machts spaß.


----------



## Fishaholic (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Aber in Heilgenhafen kann man doch so lecker und günstig in der Fischhalle speisen...

Heiligenhafen auf jeden Fall! Ich habe bisher auf KEINEM Kutter schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Crew gemacht, oder erlebt. Höchstens mit Gästen an Bord und das lässt sich ja nun wirklich nicht auf das Boot ummünzen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Alter hast du´s drauf! #q
> Geh mal wieder angeln, das soll Stress abbauen. Und außerdem machts spaß.



Na das solltest du aber auch mal machen nicht war. 
Bitte fangt hier kein Strasse an und habt euch wieder lieb, son gezoffe ist doof.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Jeder darf doch frei seine Meinung sagen oder?

Lass sie doch Laidorschangeln machen. Nur leider sind es dan genau die, die zuerst schreien alles ******* kein Fisch mehr da.... *dumm*


----------



## oli the light (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

hallo zusammen,

es artet zum teil zwar etwas aus hier aber ich kann mir wenigstens zum Teil ein Bild machen welche Kutter zu empfehlen sind und welche besser nicht.
Muß man da mehrer Tage vorher einen Kutter buchen oder kann man einfach früh im hafen "einchecken" ?

Gruß

oli


----------



## nemles (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Also in der Woche reicht meistens frühes Erscheinen.
Auf einem der Kutter findet man dann immer noch einen Platz, wenn auch nicht unbedingt auf dem Favoritenkahn.
Ich würde aber doch besser vorher anrufen und reservieren und am Wochenende auf jeden Fall.
Ein bis zwei Tage vorher sollte eigendlich reichen.


----------



## loki73 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

ich fahre meist mit der südwind auf fehmarn und bin nie schneider geblieben. die crew ist gut und sehr schnell mit dem gaff zur stelle. vielleicht ist der smutje etwas schräg aber bei ordenlichen wellengang machen ihm das viele "touris" nach. und wenn es richtig zur sache geht, hilft willi, der kapitän, auch noch mit.

vom angelverein sind wir 2 mal von heiligenhafen los, den kutternamen weiß ich garnicht mehr. es war der dritte vom kai aus, ich hab noch nie erlebt das man über andere decks erst laufen muss um an seinen angelkutter zu kommen.

vom ergebnis, naja ich will nicht klagen, war ich doch bei der letzten ausfahrt mit 3 dorschen und 1 witti 3ter. aber von 50 angler 40 schneider halt ich schon für anschaulich.


guten tag oder schlechten tag können sie alle haben, aber mein  lieblingskutter liegt in burgstaaken auf fehmarn und heißt ms südwind.


----------



## Fishaholic (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Ich hatte bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit der Einigkeit gemacht. So war ich auf spontanem Besuch bei meinem Bruder. Ich wohne im fernen Frankenland, mein Bruder, wenn er nicht gerade vorm Libanon rumschippert, in Schleswig. Wir waren erfolgreich in Kappeln und Co auf Hering unterwegs und auch hatten wir bereits den Fisch der 1000 Würfe gedrillt, da fehlte nur noch der Dorsch um unser Wiedersehen zu feiern. Leider war an diesem Wochenende irgendetwas in der Art wie Dorschfestival oder so. Also alle Kutter der kompletten Ostseeküste angerufen ... Blinker rauf Rute und Rolle runter, keine Kleinanzeige half uns weiter. Es schien, als hätten wir noch nicht einmal eine Luftmatratze chartern können. Als ich es dann nach mehrmaligen erfolglosen Versuchen noch einmal beim Thomas probiert hatte und ich ihn endlich dran hatte sagte er nur, nachdem ich ihm gesagt hab, dass ich aus Nürnberg angereist bin, klar... wird eng, aber das krieg ich schon noch hin. Bei anderen Kuttern wurde ich sogar verspottet, wie ich so doof sein kann und in letzter Minute noch versuch nen Platz zu bekommen, weiß doch JEDER dass Dorschf.........   Ich wusste es nicht, weil ich auf solche Festivals eigentlich nix geb. 


Wer nach nem lustigem Abenteuer von Langeland aus ist, sollte mal die MS Fie probieren (Ich gab ihr damal den Spitznamen MiStFie =P )


----------



## siggi49 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

#hIch bin neu hier im Board und möchte das Thema nochmals auf greifen. Ich  war zum 2x zum Hochseeangeln mit dem Angelclub (der seit Jahren  regelmäßig 1x im Jahr nach Heiligehafenmit verschiedene Schiffen fährt)  mit der MS Monika unterwegs.Nachdem das letzte Jahr etwas frustrierend  verlief und bei der Tagestour nur 2 Fische von über 30 Anglern gefangen  wurden wollte wir dieses Jahr eigentlich wieder mit der Einigkeit fahren  , weil dort bisher immer gute Ergebnisse erreicht wurden. Leider war  das Schiff in diesen Wochen am Wochenende regelmäßig ausgebucht. Also  sind wir mal wieder mit der Monika gefahren , denn man kann auch mal  Pech gehabt haben.Also ging es am Sa-Morgen um 7:30 los bei schönen  Wetter und ruhiger See los. Es waren ca 40 Angler anwesend , so daß es  sehr eng an der Rehling war und das Angeln nicht so richtig Spass  machte. Aber es wurde doch einigermaßen Fische (Wittlinge ,kleiner  Dorsche und Schollen) gefangen.Es gab keine 0-Runde , im Schnitt 2-3  Fische pro Angler,wovon meine Angelkollegen die ja schon über Jahre nach  Heiligenhafen fahren sehr enttäuscht waren. Aber ok , kann passieren  und wir hatten ja noch den Sonntag. Am So sah alles etwas anders aus ,  es war windiger und die See war wesentlich unruhiger und es waren nur  noch 20 Angler an Board , was die Sache doch etwas entspannter machte.  Allerdings war das Angelergebnis niederschmetternd schlecht. Es wurden  ganze 3 Fische (2 kl. Dorsche und eine Minischolle) gefangen:r. Das Angeln  war aller Kanone , denn egal wo wir anhielten war eine derartig starker  Unterströmung , dass kaum möglich war das Geschirr vernünftig auf den  Boden zu bekommen#q. Nach unserer Meinung lag es an das vom Käpten  gewählten Fanggebiet , es ging immer in Sichtweite zum Fehmarnerstrand  (wie eine Inselrundfahrt) und wir hatten uns schon vorher gewundert ;+,  das die Monika ein anderes Gebiet anfuhr, als alle anderen Kutter aus  Heiligenhafen. Am Ende waren mehr oder weniger alle Angler die teilweise  von weiter (Ruhrgebiet,Berlin) angereist waren, sehr angefressen und  sauer. Aber so kann es nun mal gehen. Als wir dann in Heiligenhafen als  erste Schiff zurückkamen und danach gesehen haben , was die Angler auf  den anderen Schiffen an diesem Tag gefangen haben , da hatten wir alle  Tränen in den Augen . Wir haben uns dann mit einigen Anglern  ausgetauscht und erfahren , daß sie in der Vergangenheit ähnliche  frustrierende Erlebnisse hatten und deshalb nicht mehr mit der Monika  gefahren sind. Eines ist klar wir werden die Monika auch nicht mehr  betreten, geschweige denn weiter empfehlen - 2Flops sind genug , denn es kostet ja auch einiges.
Vielleicht kann hier mal der ein oder andere seine neuere Erfahrung (2012/2013) auch von anderen Schiffen posten.
Vielleicht gibt es ja eine bessere Option ?


----------



## StilleQuelle (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Hab kurz überlegt ob ich überhaupt antworten soll... Will auch nicht wieder ne Kutterdiskussion lostreten....fast jeder hat seinen Stammkutter ,aus den verschiedensten Gründen, und verteidigt diesen natürlich.... 
Ich will nur sagen das die Monika mein Stammkutter ist und ich immer sehr zufrieden bin... Kenne einige aus dem Forum die das bestätigen würden.....

LG Stille Quelle


----------



## Skizzza (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

|good:,gibt nix mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Franky D (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

ist natürlich sehr schade für euch wenn es so gelaufen ist aber das kann passieren!

Normalerweise hört man ja von der Monika eigendlich nur gutes und nein sie ist nicht mein Stammkutter das ist die Einigkeit. Evtl wurde dieses Fanggebiet aufgrund des wetters gewählt da die Monika doch recht anfällig fürs schaukeln ist ich kann von hier aus jetzt nicht beurteilen welche Wetterbedingungen geherrscht haben aber zumindest wäre dies für mich eine logische Erklärung.


----------



## siggi49 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



StilleQuelle schrieb:


> Hab kurz überlegt ob ich überhaupt antworten soll... Will auch nicht wieder ne Kutterdiskussion lostreten....fast jeder hat seinen Stammkutter ,aus den verschiedensten Gründen, und verteidigt diesen natürlich....
> Ich will nur sagen das die Monika mein Stammkutter ist und ich immer sehr zufrieden bin... Kenne einige aus dem Forum die das bestätigen würden.....
> 
> LG Stille Quelle



Hi,ich habe nix gegen die Monika und wir sind ja auch mit ihr gefahren,weil einige Angelkollegen in früheren Jahren bessere Erfahrungen gemacht haben.Ich möchte auch keine Empfehlung für ein anderes Schiff geben, denn ich kenne bisher keins .... war nur meine Erfahrung in den letzten 2 Jahren die ich hier nur mal posten wollte. Die Schiffscrew ist auch ganz in Ordnung. Aussergewöhnlich ist allerdings , daß man bei der Rückfahrt von Board gescheucht wird , weil man das Deck mit dem Wasserschlauch säubern will. Das geht auch anders ;+... Aber genug zu diesem Thema. Es geht ja nur drum aktuelle Erfahrungen für zukünftige Angeltouren zu erhalten und nicht um eine Bewertung oder Diskussion.Es kann sich jeder sein eigenes Bild aus den neueren Postings machen und besser 
entscheiden . So weiß man nix und bucht nach Gefuehl.


----------



## siggi49 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Franky D schrieb:


> ist natürlich sehr schade für euch wenn es so gelaufen ist aber das kann passieren!
> 
> Normalerweise hört man ja von der Monika eigendlich nur gutes und nein sie ist nicht mein Stammkutter das ist die Einigkeit. Evtl wurde dieses Fanggebiet aufgrund des wetters gewählt da die Monika doch recht anfällig fürs schaukeln ist ich kann von hier aus jetzt nicht beurteilen welche Wetterbedingungen geherrscht haben aber zumindest wäre dies für mich eine logische Erklärung.



Da kannst du rechr haben , denn am Sa bei schoenen Wetter wurde noch odentlich gefangen , denn wir waren im gleichen Fanggebiet wie die anderen Kutter. Am So war schon heftiger Wellengang und das Boot hat stark geschaukelt, deshalb haben wir wohl auch die Inselrundfahrt gemacht immer in Sichweite des Strandes ... Monika scheint ein Schönwetterkutter zu sein ... ist ok , nur man sollte es wissen.


----------



## peiner freak (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

wenn siggi auf der tanja putzen will scheucht er auch die leute von deck oder
spritzt sie einfach voll so is das halt geld ist gemacht und wenn sie in den hafen fahren
soll der kahn glänzen fertig aus komm mit klar oder kauf dir ein eigenes boot .........
SoLong Björn


----------



## wafabe (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Ok ,Monika ist mit großem Abstand das sauberste Boot und einzige mit Fassbier.Leider hilft das nicht viel für 's Fische finden.
Jens wird nie lernen wie das richtig geht . Mit diesem  übermäßig windempfindlichen Schaukelpferd  kam man ab Stärke 4 sowieso nur in Küstenähe bleiben. Übrigens wenn Seebestattungen anstehen ist noch ne halbe Stunde früher Feierabend !!
Niemals wieder Monika auch wenn es mir um Norbert leid tut.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



wafabe schrieb:


> Ok ,Monika ist mit großem Abstand das sauberste Boot und einzige mit Fassbier.Leider hilft das nicht viel für 's Fische finden.
> Jens wird nie lernen wie das richtig geht . Mit diesem  übermäßig windempfindlichen Schaukelpferd  kam man ab Stärke 4 sowieso nur in Küstenähe bleiben. Übrigens wenn Seebestattungen anstehen ist noch ne halbe Stunde früher Feierabend !!
> Niemals wieder Monika auch wenn es mir um Norbert leid tut.



Volle Zustimmung vom ersten bis LEIDER auch zum letzten Wort!!

Wenn HH dann nur noch mit Thomas. .. ansonsten Willi und am ALLERLIEBSTEN Egbert!!


----------



## wafabe (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Wann fahren die Dorschjäger dieses Jahr ?


----------



## schweizer (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Hallo.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Kutter den noch von HH aus fahren?Schon mal Danke,so kann ich wenigstens selber im Netz nach Erfahrungen suchen und dann auch buchen.


----------



## Skizzza (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Tanja, ostpreußen, hai IV, klaus peter, einigkeit und monika


----------



## Frank the Tank (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Tanja, ostpreußen, hai IV, klaus peter, einigkeit und monika



Die MS Lausi fehlt noch.  Obwohl der steinalte kutter hat noch nie was gefangen


----------



## offense80 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Und fahre nie auf einem Kutter mit, wenn ein gewisser Skizzza an Bord ist.....er soll schon mehrere Boardis bewusstlos gelabert haben ( das besagt hier eine alte Legende )


----------



## Frank the Tank (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



offense80 schrieb:


> und fahre nie auf einem kutter mit, wenn ein gewisser skizzza an bord ist.....er soll schon mehrere boardis bewusstlos gelabert haben ( das besagt hier eine alte legende )




#6#6#6


----------



## yukonjack (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

alles sehr aufschlussreich hier, muss man jeden Kapitän und Decksmann hier mit Vornamen kennen. Nennt doch bitte mal den Kutternamen. Wenn ich 300 km Anreise habe will ich schon einen guten Kahn erwischen und nicht erstmal den Decksmann fragen, wie er heisst oder wer da noch so alles an Bord ist.


----------



## Frank the Tank (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> alles sehr aufschlussreich hier, muss man jeden Kapitän und Decksmann hier mit Vornamen kennen. Nennt doch bitte mal den Kutternamen. Wenn ich 300 km Anreise habe will ich schon einen guten Kahn erwischen und nicht erstmal den Decksmann fragen, wie er heisst oder wer da noch so alles an Bord ist.




stehen doch alle namen 5 post hier drüber:m


----------



## Skizzza (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Dann halt nochmal... 
MS Tanja, MS ostpreußen, MS hai IV, MS klaus peter, MS einigkeit und MS monika

Und das mit dem sabbeln ist ein böses gerücht!


----------



## Frank the Tank (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Dann halt nochmal...
> MS Tanja, MS ostpreußen, MS hai IV, MS klaus peter, MS einigkeit und MS monika
> 
> *Und das mit dem sabbeln ist ein böses gerücht*!




das stimmt,habe ich selber erlebt und mir fehlt seitdem mein linkes ohr:c

schlimmer geht es nur noch wenn skizza auf der ms lausi mitfährt, dann ist hopfen und malz verloren|krach:


----------



## yukonjack (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

na ja, viel mehr liegen da auch nicht......


----------



## Frank the Tank (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> na ja, viel mehr liegen da auch nicht......




versteh ich jetzt nicht,du fragst nach den kutternamen und bekommst die antwort. und nun liest man es so als wenn du das schon wußtest#c


----------



## Skizzza (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Viel mehr? Das sind alle?! 

Achso, die MS Lausi ist kein wirkliches Schiff, bitte nicht mitzählen..


----------



## elbetaler (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



@yukonjack, tschuldigung - aber ich habe gerade vor lachen in die Tastatur gebissen!
Die "Bösewichte" haben auf einer anderen Schiene ihr eigen lustig Ding gerissen, das mitnichten gegen deine Person geht. Nimm´s ihnen nicht übel, das sind die Auswirkungen eines langen und fischarmen Winters #c
...Und mit jedem Dorsch geht dann die Genesung voran. 

Solltest dich vielleicht nicht so unbedingt auf Heilghfn. festnageln, denn auf Fehmarn gibt es auch noch Kutters oder doch selbst mal auf´m Leihboot versuchen?

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Frank the Tank (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



elbetaler schrieb:


> @yukonjack, tschuldigung - aber ich habe gerade vor lachen in die Tastatur gebissen!
> Die "Bösewichte" haben auf einer anderen Schiene ihr eigen lustig Ding gerissen, das mitnichten gegen deine Person geht. *Nimm´s ihnen nicht übel, das sind die Auswirkungen eines langen und fischarmen Winters* #c
> ...Und mit jedem Dorsch geht dann die Genesung voran.
> 
> ...




bei dir vielleicht, ich konnte nicht klagen:g


----------



## elbetaler (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

....oder kauf dir mal eine aktuelle (ziemlich dicke) Anglerzeitschrift mit B, da steht alles haarklein drin.


----------



## yukonjack (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> versteh ich jetzt nicht,du fragst nach den kutternamen und bekommst die antwort. und nun liest man es so als wenn du das schon wußtest#c


 
also, ich fahre seit ca. 40 Jahren mindestens einmal pro Jahr von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch. (ich glaub immer noch an den guten Fang) In dieser Zeit habe ich sehr viele Kutter und Besatzungen kennengelernt und könnte heute nicht sagen, "mit dem würd ich nochmal fahren". Mir ist die Klaus-Peter mit Klaus und Kai noch ein Begriff. 1. Wahl ist der Kutter mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich will nichts gegen die Beiden sagen, beides nette Typen. Wenn ich für so eine Tour so um die 100€ hinlege will ich guten Service haben - mindestens aber das Gefühl, dass wir zum Fisch fahren. Nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, vollkommen klar. Es ist in Heiligenhafen immer noch so, die blöden Angler kommen eh, wir fahren mal ein bisschen durch die Gegend und haben spätestens um 16:00 wieder festen Boden unter den Füssen.


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Hallo kommst wahrscheinlich aus meiner Ecke ! Wollte eine PN schicken leider fehl geschlagen ! Melde dich mal |bla:


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> versteh ich jetzt nicht,du fragst nach den kutternamen und bekommst die antwort. und nun liest man es so als wenn du das schon wußtest#c


Ich habe Yukonjack gestern 20:41 so verstanden, dass er
mit den von Dorschjäger 75 gestern 1:02 genannten Kapitäns-Vornamen nichts anfangen konnte.

Geht mir ähnlich, ich rate 

Thomas - Einigkeit, Heiligenhafen
Egbert - Blauort, Laboe
aber zu
Willy - ?

fällt mir auch nichts ein.


----------



## Inselmann (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

....der fährt die MS Südwind von Burgstaaken aus


----------



## offense80 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Zuckt bei Skizzza an der Rute der erste Dorsch, 

labert er dir die Ohren morsch :q


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Inselmann schrieb:


> ....der fährt die MS Südwind von Burgstaaken aus



Danke.

Werde ich mir demnächst mal ansehen. Burgstaaken gehört bislang nicht zu meinen Starthäfen. Wusste nur, dass es dort u.a. ein MS Südwind gibt.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> also, ich fahre seit ca. 40 Jahren mindestens einmal pro Jahr von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch. (ich glaub immer noch an den guten Fang) In dieser Zeit habe ich sehr viele Kutter und Besatzungen kennengelernt und könnte heute nicht sagen, "mit dem würd ich nochmal fahren". Mir ist die Klaus-Peter mit Klaus und Kai noch ein Begriff. 1. Wahl ist der Kutter mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich will nichts gegen die Beiden sagen, beides nette Typen. Wenn ich für so eine Tour so um die 100€ hinlege will ich guten Service haben - mindestens aber das Gefühl, dass wir zum Fisch fahren. Nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, vollkommen klar. Es ist in Heiligenhafen immer noch so, die blöden Angler kommen eh, wir fahren mal ein bisschen durch die Gegend und haben spätestens um 16:00 wieder festen Boden unter den Füssen.


 
Das mit dem durch die Gegend fahren halte ich für Blödsinn.
Keiner der Kutter kann es sich erlauben schlechte Kritik zu bekommen. Klaus sucht den Fisch genau so wie die anderen. In den letzten Wochen war er damit recht erfolgreich, weil er nicht ständig mit den anderen Schiffen im Pulk angelt. Es gibt keine Fanggarantie. Vielleicht sollten sich hier mal die Angler zu Wort melden, die mehr als nur einmal im Jahr dort sind. Ich bin mindestens 5 Mal im Jahr für ca. 3 Tage in Heiligenhafen.
Für mich zählt nicht nur der gefangene Fisch, sondern der Service, die Freundlichkeit und das Platzangebot beim angeln und filetieren. Diese Punkte erfüllt auch die Ostpreussen.
Nichts gegen die Einigkeit, war schon oft mit ihr raus, aber das Platzangebot beim angeln ist eng und anschließend muss alles rein, was blöd ist, weil kein Platz ist, wenn mehr als 30 Leute da sind. Die Klaus-Peter liegt auch bei mehr Wind super in der Welle und bietet den Werfern viel Platz und bei filetieren gibt es keinen Stress.

Wir sind Pfingsten wieder an Board :vik:


----------



## yukonjack (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Funker Hornsbee schrieb:


> Ich habe Yukonjack gestern 20:41 so verstanden, dass er
> mit den von Dorschjäger 75 gestern 1:02 genannten Kapitäns-Vornamen nichts anfangen konnte.
> 
> Geht mir ähnlich, ich rate
> ...


 
Das hast du richtig erkannt.


Bin im letzten Mai von Burgstaaken gefahren. Kutter weis ich nicht mehr. Der hatte da einen Fernseher/Monitor an der Wand hängen wo man den zurückgelegten Weg aller Kutter die draußen waren sehen konnte. (wie eine Schnecke ihre Schleimspur hinter sich herzieht). Alle, aber auch wirklich alle haben sich in einem kleinen Bereich aufgehalten. Und das ging den ganzen Angeltag so. Also glaube ich, es ist nicht das Problem mit welchem Kutter man fährt und ob der Kapitän nun Willi, Otto oder Herbert heißt. Das mag bei Mehrtagesfahrten anders sein. Bei den Tagesfahrten ziehen die ihr Ding durch und fertig is die Laube. Ob und was gefangen wird geht denen am Arsch vorbei. Der blöde Angler kommt so oder so wieder.


----------



## Frank the Tank (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Das mit dem durch die Gegend fahren halte ich für Blödsinn.
> Keiner der Kutter kann es sich erlauben schlechte Kritik zu bekommen. Klaus sucht den Fisch genau so wie die anderen. In den letzten Wochen war er damit recht erfolgreich, weil er nicht ständig mit den anderen Schiffen im Pulk angelt. Es gibt keine Fanggarantie. Vielleicht sollten sich hier mal die Angler zu Wort melden, die mehr als nur einmal im Jahr dort sind. Ich bin mindestens 5 Mal im Jahr für ca. 3 Tage in Heiligenhafen.
> Für mich zählt nicht nur der gefangene Fisch, sondern der Service, die Freundlichkeit und das Platzangebot beim angeln und filetieren. Diese Punkte erfüllt auch die Ostpreussen.
> Nichts gegen die Einigkeit, war schon oft mit ihr raus, aber das Platzangebot beim angeln ist eng und anschließend muss alles rein, was blöd ist, weil kein Platz ist, wenn mehr als 30 Leute da sind. Die Klaus-Peter liegt auch bei mehr Wind super in der Welle und bietet den Werfern viel Platz und bei filetieren gibt es keinen Stress.
> ...



Komplett alles richtig was du schreibst#6


----------



## Dorschknorpel (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Das mit dem durch die Gegend fahren halte ich für Blödsinn.
> Keiner der Kutter kann es sich erlauben schlechte Kritik zu bekommen.



Sehe ich ganau so!

Moin die Herrschaften,

da dieser Tröt ja jetzt wieder schwer belebt ist, möchte ich meinen Senf im Allgemeinen und Speziellen, auch noch beisteuern. 
Also meine Erfahrungen beruhen auf mittlerweile weit über 30 Jahren Kutterangeln. Man kann mir also ein gewisses Urteilsvermögen zutrauen. Gefahren bin ich bisher von Maasholm, Laboe, Kiel, Heiligenhafen, Wismar, Poel und Ruegen. Am liebsten allerdings von HH. Die letzten 10 Jahre fast ausschließlich HH und hier dann nur noch Klaus Peter und Monika. Ich bin pro Jahr zwischen zwei und vier mal oben und mache jedesmal 1-4 Touren. Soviel zu den Fakten von mir.
Allgemeiner Zustand: 
die Zeiten in denen die Kapitäne das Geld in Schubkarren und die Gäste den Fisch mit Gabelstaplern von Bord brachten, sind allemal vorbei. Hochseeangeln ist ein hartes und undankbares Geschäft geworden. Auf der einen Seite stetig steigende Kosten und Auflagen, auf der anderen Seite eine Kundschaft mit meist sehr hoher Erwartungshaltung und guter Vernetzung. Das haben noch nicht alle Eigner und Kapitäne realisiert. Die Auslastung der Schiffe wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter Kritik wird meist sofort und in oft nicht ganz angemessenem Maße öffentlich gemacht, ohne eine Chance für den Kapitän oder die Manschaft darauf zu reagieren. Womit ich so manche von Usern hier geschilderte Horrorfahrten keinesfalls gutheißen oder schönreden will. Aber das sind zum Glück die Ausnahmen und sollten uns natürlich Warnung sein. Die Realität sieht oft merkwürdig anders aus. Ich war schon auf Fahrten  dabei, über die ich dann später tolle Geschichten im Netz lesen konnte.  Es war kein einziges Wort wahr.
Meine Sicht der Dinge:
Mir macht Kutterangeln nach wie vor extremen Spaß. Ja auch ich habe hin und wieder Nuller Tage:c. 
Ich habe meine Kutter gefunden, würde dies aber niemals als "Muss" für andere bezeichnen. 
Ich fahre auf der Monika:
- weil sie das absolut sauberste Schiff ist
- weil der Service rund um super ist
- weil die morgentliche Stimmung an Bord genial ist
- weil die anglerischen Gegebenheiten an Bord für mich perfekt sind
- weil Jens ein feiner Kerl und guter Kapitän ist
- weil Nobbi für mich einer der besten Decksmänner (leider war)
- weil Fassbier einfach gut schmeckt

Ich fahre auf der Klaus Peter (angeblich der schlechteste Dampfer überhaupt)
- weil ich den Kahn einfach mag:l
- weil ich mit Klaus und Kai super klar komme
- weil ich unheimlich gerne oben vom Bug angele
- weil das ganze Schiff angeltechnisch die mit Abstand beste Decksfläche bietet
- weil der Dampfer extrem gut liegt, auch in rauer See
- weil ich hier oft sehr spezielle Typen treffe, die ich schon Jahre, Jahrzehnte kenne
- weil es immer wieder ein Abenteuer ist die Suppe bei Seegang zum Verzehrplatz zu bringen

So weit also aus meiner ganz persönlichen Sicht.

Alle Kapitäne und glaubt mir wirklich alle, haben am liebsten rundum zufriedene Gesichter und volle Fischkisten. Keiner fährt spazieren oder fährt mit Absicht dort hin, wo nichts zu holen ist um sich am Abend im Netz zerreißen zu lassen. Aber genau hier liegt auch das größte Konfliktpotential. Viele von uns machen eine Rechnung Aufwand-Ertrag auf und diese wird leider oft nicht erfüllt und das bringt Frust. Dem wird dann in der Anonymität des Netzes häufig freien Lauf gelassen.
Wo liegt also die Lösung oder zumindestens Ansätze|kopfkrat?
Kapitäne/Eigner
- könnten hin und wieder mal was dranhängen um uns an den Fisch zu bringen
- könnten gerade in HH vielleicht mal über Sondertörns, Longtörns oder ähnliches nachdenken
- könnten manchmal eine Schulung in Sachen Dienstleistung und Kundenfreundlichkeit brauchen
- könnten die eigene Vermarktung durchaus moderner gestalten
- uns Kunden manchmal ernster nehmen

Wir Angler/Kunden
- uns von einem Ertragsdenken völlig verabschieden
- wenns nicht läuft ist nicht der Kapitän Schuld
- unser allgemeines Verhalten reflektieren
- uns auf die Menschen und deren Lage auch ein wenig einlassen
- Kritik, wenn berechtigt, dann an der richtigen Stelle

Dies sind einfach ein paar Ansätze, die ich für sinnvoll und bei manchen auch für nötig halte.

So und jetzt freue ich mich auf meine nächste Tour und kann nur jedem empfehlen die Hochseeangelei auch mal zu probieren. Es macht riesen Spaß und man kann tolle Leute kenenlernen und manchmal fängt man auch noch Fisch.
Oh je jetzt ists aber ganz schön lang geworden|rolleyes


----------



## Harrie (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

|good:

Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## udo81 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Dorschknorpel schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganau so!
> ...
> Ich fahre auf der Klaus Peter (angeblich der schlechteste Dampfer überhaupt)
> - weil ich den Kahn einfach mag:l
> ...



Das kann ich nur voll und ganz unterstützen!! #h


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Petri Dorschknorpel und alle anderen Aktiven dieses Threads !

Dass Norbert weitgehend und sogar bei solchen, die MS Monika nicht zu ihren Lieblingsschiffen zählen, so gut angesehen ist, freut mich und ist in meinen Augen völlig gerechtfertigt.

Nun erwähnst du, Dorschknorpel, Nobbi als Bootsmann mit dem Zusatz "leider war".

Was steht denn dahinter ?

Ich hoffe, lediglich eine berufliche Veränderung !


----------



## offense80 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

@ Dorschknorpel

Super Posting #6#6#6#6

#r#r#r


----------



## Frank the Tank (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Dorschknorpel schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganau so!
> 
> Moin die Herrschaften,
> 
> ...




schönes posting was sich einige mal zu herzen nehmen sollten. 

danke dafür#v


----------



## Dorschknorpel (12. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Moin,

vielen Dank für das Echo.



> Petri Dorschknorpel und alle anderen Aktiven dieses Threads !
> 
> Dass Norbert weitgehend und sogar bei solchen, die MS Monika nicht zu  ihren Lieblingsschiffen zählen, so gut angesehen ist, freut mich und ist  in meinen Augen völlig gerechtfertigt.
> 
> ...



Funker Hornsbee, jo eine berufliche Veränderung. Der Rest ist Spekulation. Ich werde mich demnächst mit ihm mal treffen, dann weiß ich mehr. Aber das ist dann wahrscheinlich nicht zwingend fürs Forum. Ansonsten einfach nur Schade für uns.


----------



## wafabe (12. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Schöner Beitrag von Dorschknorpel !
Aber es gibt schon Unterschiede.Der eine hat sein Boot fast jeden Tag voll und die anderen höchstens am Sonnabend.
Ich glaube jeder von uns,  der regelmäßige Touren mit den Schiffen von Heiligenhafen unternimmt wünscht sich Innovation.nur sind häufig - was wir alle nicht wissen können -  die Vorschriften und Verordnungen dagegen.
2 Beispiele :
 Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren fuhren plötzlich  im Januar alle Schiffe nicht vor 8°° los. Die Begründung war  sie dürften nur von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang mit Anglern unterwegs sein. Es hätte Beschwerden gegeben.
Nur ein Schiff hat 2 lizensierte Bootsführer - darf damit weiter rausfahren und evtl länger.Alle anderen, soviel ich weiß, jeweils nur einen.Ein Kapitän darf aber nur 8 Std fahren.Damit haben sich Longtörns auch schon erledigt.
Gut mit Phantasie ließe sich bestimmt mehr aus diesen Touren machen . Aber alle scheuen wohl das Risiko


----------



## Inselmann (12. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

auch die zulassung der schiffe spielt eine rolle!
die meißten haben eine abnahme als sportangelfahrzeug, was diese regelung mit einschliesst(sonnenauf - sonnenuntergang) 
ansonsten benötigen sie eine zulassung als fahrgastschiff, was wiederrum für holzschiffe eig nicht möglich ist.


----------



## derporto (12. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Was ist eigentlich mit der Hai IV so los im Moment?

Hier liest man so gut wie nichts zu diesem Schiff. Weder im positiven-, noch im negativen Sinne.

Bin bis 2006 praktisch nur mit ihr rausgefahren (ca. 40 x in 5 Jahren) und war fast ausnahmslos immer hochzufrieden. 

Habe damals die Ostpreußen, Tanja, Einigkeit, Seeteufel und Klaus-Peter ausprobiert und bin letztlich doch immer wieder zur Hai zurückgekehrt.

Gibts da mal eine aktuelle Statusmeldung? Wäre nämlich meine erste Anlaufstelle, wenn es dieses Jahr nach längerer Abstinenz mal wieder nach Helitown auf einen Großkutter gehen soll.


----------



## Carptigers (12. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

@ Wafabe das mit den Fahrzeiten gilt heute auch noch, wird in HH auch streng kontrolliert, nicht wie in anderen Häfen.
Den Aktionsradius des Schiffes bestimmen definitiv die Anzahl der Kapitäne, wie es dabei mit der Dauer aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
Nur rechne doch mal hoch... Ich fahre ausschließlich Einigkeit in HH, der Bootsmann ist gegen 6 an Bord, um halb 4 läuft das Schiff wieder ein, Boot reinigen, Fische ggf für die Angler einfrieren... Der kommt fast auf 12 Stunden und das täglich... Sag dem mal, am Wochenende könntet ihr ja auch noch Longtörns anbieten. Der macht alles, nur kein freundliches Gesicht ;-)

@ derporto Früher hatte das Schiff auch noch einen anderen Kapitän. Der jetzige ist "nur" Angestellter. Ich wäre ein Schelm, wenn ich böses denken würde ;-)
Wafebe hat es ja schon gesagt, der eine hat sein Schiff voll...


----------



## wafabe (12. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Zu normalen Zeiten hat Wolfgang - glaube ich  - jedes 2. Wochenende frei.Bei Longtörns geht es wohl mehr um einen 2.Steuermann.


----------



## wafabe (12. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Für deporto: Über Hai IV hört man sehr, sehr unterschiedliches . Ich selbst bin ca 1 Jahr nicht mehr mit diesem Schiff gefahren.Das Verhalten als  Angestellter wird wohl zutreffen .Auch der Tonfall - habe ich gehört ; also mit aller Vorsicht -  soll ziemlich rauh geworden sein .Da gibts auch irgendwo einen Beitrag dazu .


----------



## Dorschknorpel (15. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Moin,
jo das mit den Fahrzeiten stimmt. Ich meine sogar, dass wenn die Schiffe weiter raus wollen, es drei Personen an Bord sein müssen. Zwei Steuermänner und ein Bootsmann.
Mir ging es ja gar nicht um diese Regelungen oder Limitierungen, sondern eher um einen phantasievolleeren Lösungsansatz. Wenn die Dampfer am Wochenende voll sind, brauche ich keine Sondertouren.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (15. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

...Nachtrag.
Was in HH natürlich ein großes Problem ist, ist die Stadt und die Genossenschaft als Teil davon. Die sind nicht mehr wirklich an den Anglern interessiert sind. Die Kosten, die hier in den letzten Jahren für die Kuttereigner aufgemacht wurden, sind Wahnsinn. Ich meine die Liegegebühren pro Schiffsmeter sind verdoppelt worden und an anderen Schrauben wurde auch heftig gedreht.


----------



## wafabe (15. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Auch die Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer konnte nicht ganz weiter gegeben werden .Bis vor 2 jahren 7%  aktuell 19% Fahrpreis vor 2 Jahren 30,00€ heute 35,00€


----------



## thomas19 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Ja Hallo erstmal,
die Monika ist ein guter tipp, man kann dort auf dem Kutter auch Fischbrötchen essen. 2012 war ich dort zum Boardy-Treffen.
Viele schwören auf die Einigkeit, dieses Schiff hat sogar eigene Fanclubs. Es ist schwierig auf diesem Schiff am Wochenende noch einen Platz zu bekommen.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## Niendorfer (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Noch mal zurück zum Ursprungsthema 

Bin gestern das erste Mal mit dem Kutter raus und habe um 06:45 erstmal 'nen kleinen Hafenrundgang gemacht.

Bei der Einigkeit angefangen (da hier öfters erwähnt) und dann die anderen Schiffe angeschaut.

Einigkeit schon gut gefüllt (und da bin ich dann letztlich auch drauf), bei den anderen bis auf jeweils ´ne 5-6 Mann Gruppe gähnende Leere und dies blieb auch bis zum Auslaufen so. 

Die Boote sind bei der Rausfahrt lange im Pulk geblieben (was die Erfahrenen unter uns auch gewundert hat) und haben sich erst kurz vorm ersten Stop getrennt, aber waren alle noch in Sicht- und Hörweite. Denke Mal dass die guten Stellen sich über die Jahre einfach rauskristallisiert haben.

Auf der Einigkeit ist gut gefangen worden ca. 25 Leute und im Schnitt 4-5 gute Dorsche und der Tagessieg lag bei > 6 Kilo Dorsch von meinem Nebenmann:

Tagesfazit von mir als Ersttäter:

- Stimmung und Service an Bord waren gut
- einige Einheimische im Pensionsalter, die wohl Dauergäste an Bord sind und dies bestimmt nicht grundlos
- ich hatte einige Male verdrehte Schnüre durch die Nebenleute (einer kam sogar ganz vom Bug bis zu uns und hatte direkt meine 2 Nachbarn zur Linken am Haken), sodass ich beim nächsten Mal wahrscheinlich auf ein nicht so gut besetztes Boot gehen würde


----------



## derporto (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Niendorfer schrieb:


> Noch mal zurück zum Ursprungsthema
> 
> Bin gestern das erste Mal mit dem Kutter raus und habe um 06:45 erstmal 'nen kleinen Hafenrundgang gemacht.
> 
> ...


 
Was ich mit den Jahren lieben gelernt haben auf dem Großkutter ist vor allem eines: Platz.

Ein Grund, warum ich bisher erst wenige Male mit der Einigkeit rausgefahren bin: Sie ist mir einfach zu voll.

Habe meine Angelurlaube regelmäßig in den Baltic-Appartements im Hafen verbracht und bin täglich rausgefahren. Habe mir eine zeitlang immer den leersten Kutter ausgesucht. Gefangen habe ich eigentlich immer. Bin dann irgendwann gewohnheitsmäßig auf der Hai IV geblieben, da der Kutter zum damaligen Zeitpunkt für mich einen guten Kompromiss darstellte: Meist nicht überfüllt, wenig wurfbehindernde Aufbauten an Deck, gemütlicher Salon, (damals) super Kapitän und hilfsbereite und kernig-norddeutsche Crew. Hier habe ich auch mein bislang immernoch bestes Ergebnis von 28 maßigen Dorschen sowie meinen größten Dorsch von 89 cm gehabt. 

Darüber hinaus hat mich an der Einigkeit auch immer der Drang gestört, gute Fische möglichst nicht an Bord zu schlachten, da man dort wohl sehr gerne einen Platz auf der berühmten Baltic-Tafel für sich beansprucht. Ob dieser Drang immernoch herrscht, weiß ich indes nicht. Hier bin ich aber neugierig...


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



derporto schrieb:


> Was ich mit den Jahren lieben gelernt haben auf dem Großkutter ist vor allem eines: Platz.
> 
> Ein Grund, warum ich bisher erst wenige Male mit der Einigkeit rausgefahren bin: Sie ist mir einfach zu voll.
> 
> ...


----------



## derporto (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Franky D schrieb:


> derporto schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was ich mit den Jahren lieben gelernt haben auf dem Großkutter ist vor allem eines: Platz.
> ...


----------



## Franky D (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



derporto schrieb:


> Franky D schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin nur bedingt ein Freund davon, gerade bei wärmeren Temperaturen, den Fisch unausgenommen/ungeschlachtet von Bord zu nehmen, nur damit er hinterher stolz bei Baltic präsentiert werden kann. Den Fisch kannst du doch verzehrtechnisch vergessen. Zumal ich mit Drang auch wirklich Drang meine. Da wurde man schonmal herrisch und in unangemessenem Ton belehrt, wenn man seinen guten Fisch bereits während der Rückfahrt Schlachten wollte. Letztlich will ich als Fänger eine solche Entscheidung lieber selber treffen, als sie mir von der Crew auferlegen zu lassen.
> ...


----------



## Niendorfer (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

@ der Porto: der Drang herrscht immer noch und treibt dann auch seltsame Blumen.

Der Kumpel vom Tagessieger hatte den Fisch per Kehlschnitt getötet und bekam einiges zu hören wegen sieht nicht mehr schön aus + hat jetzt weniger Gewicht |bigeyes


----------



## elbetaler (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

#h Ich würde der Crew mit so einem Vorzeigedorsch einen für alle nachhaltigen Eindruck verschaffen, indem ich dem Dorsch postum ein paar meiner schwersten Pilker " zu fressen" geben würde. 
Dann wäre der Blutverlust, entstanden durch waidgerechtes Töten, allemal ausgeglichen.#q#t

...Was der Fänger mit seinem Fang macht, sollte ihm ausschliesslich überlassen bleiben! Die Geschichte vom Zwang.... kann doch wohl nur ein Scherz sein?!
Mit welchen Bandagen wird denn an der Kutterfront noch so gekämpft? Gibt es manchmal Freikarten für Top-Veranstaltungen, bezahlte Besuche im Sperrbezirk oder die Option auf ein Titelbild? Da hört sich wohl alles auf!
Ganz tolle Werbung, da bleibe ich doch lieber auf meiner Nussschale oder im Belly.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Urlauber68 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> also, ich fahre seit ca. 40 Jahren mindestens einmal pro Jahr von Heiligenhafen auf Dorsch. (ich glaub immer noch an den guten Fang) In dieser Zeit habe ich sehr viele Kutter und Besatzungen kennengelernt und könnte heute nicht sagen, "mit dem würd ich nochmal fahren". Mir ist die Klaus-Peter mit Klaus und Kai noch ein Begriff. 1. Wahl ist der Kutter mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich will nichts gegen die Beiden sagen, beides nette Typen. Wenn ich für so eine Tour so um die 100€ hinlege will ich guten Service haben - mindestens aber das Gefühl, dass wir zum Fisch fahren. Nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, vollkommen klar. Es ist in Heiligenhafen immer noch so, die blöden Angler kommen eh, wir fahren mal ein bisschen durch die Gegend und haben spätestens um 16:00 wieder festen Boden unter den Füssen.


 

... leider sehe ich das mittlerweile auch so.... #d


----------



## Urlauber68 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

..also was mit der HAI IV los ist, kann ich leider auch nicht sagen... Sicher hat man sich mit anderen Anglern über andere Schiffe unterhalten und die Hai stand leider nicht immer gut da.Dennoch sind wir immer wieder mit gefahren. ( und das nicht nur einmal im Jahr)... Nun
sind wir aber zu guter Letzt sehr enttäuscht worden...Egal wann wir in Heiligenhafen waren,war das Schiff immer recht leer...(andere Schiffe sind wegen Überfüllungen fast geplatzt....haben auch schon erleben müssen,das wir das Schiff wechseln mußten...
Den Rest hat uns eigentlich ein Vorfall gegeben, nachdem wir Wochen vorher Plätze reservieren lassen haben am Heck, für zwei Personen...war alles klar (soweit)... wir kommen morgens zum Schiff...Heck komplett belegt..na gut...man hätte sich ja auch noch wo ander's hinstellen können,das wäre ja kein Problem gewesen,aber nachdem ich "VERSUCHT" habe mit dem Kaptitän zu sprechen,war nur seine Antwort " wann ich denn gebucht hätte"..???? dabei hab ich selber erst mit seiner Frau gesprochen(die noch im Kalender nachgeschaut und es bestätigt hatte, das es klar ginge) und danach noch selber mit ihm ....
Anstatt nach einer Lösung zu suchen, wurde ich einfach im Regen stehen gelassen(wortwörtlich,denn an diesem morgen regnete es in strömen)... und der Kapitän meinte dann sich lieber mit jemand anderem unterhalten zu müssen, anstatt es gerade mit mir zu klären...
Sorry, aber da war jetzt für mich der Punkt gekommen, der Hai IV Lebewohl zu sagen..
Da ich hier meine Meinung äußern darf: Kann ich dieses Schiff nicht weiterempfehlen...


----------



## Thunderstruck (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Urlauber68 schrieb:


> Da ich hier meine Meinung äußern darf



Vorsicht damit in diesem Forum


----------



## Pascal.spr (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

War auch in heiligen Hafen und habe mich umgehört vor Ort und da ist die Hai auch nicht so gut weggekommen haben uns dann für ein anderes Schiff entschieden....wollte nur mal was dazu sagen


----------



## Andy Antitackle (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Hallo,

 nur mal eine kleine Anmerkung von mir.
 Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren regelmäßig von Heiligenhafen raus und bin bis auf die Einigkeit, auf die ich auch nie gehen werde, auf allen Kuttern mitgefahren.
 Es wäre mir neu das man auch nur bei einem Kutter in Heiligenhafen bei Buchung einen bestimmten Platz an Bug oder Heck reservieren könnte.
 Das geht vielleicht in Laboe aber nicht in Heiligenhafen, daher wundert mich dein Beitrag etwas.

 Ich kann die Reaktion des Kapitäns daher verstehen.

 Wünsch noch einen guten Rutsch und allzeit krumme Ruten.

 Andy Antitackle


----------



## micha_2 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

dann hast du die letzten 20jahre was verpasst
habe zu letzt im august auf der hai reservieren lassen und es hat alles geklappt


----------



## Dorschkopp7 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Kann ich nur bestätigen ! Drei Stunden vor dem Auslaufen da gewesen und Bug und Heck mit Flatterband abgesperrt |abgelehnIch nur noch mit klein Boot :m


----------



## Urlauber68 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

.... wie gesagt, wir haben immer im vorraus bei dem Kapitän angerufen für Platzreservierung... und das gibt es nicht erst seit gestern...
Denn wenn man früh genug da ist, kann man die reservierten Plätze  mit rot-weißem Absperrband ja sehen... auf anderen Schiffen werden halt Angelstöcke befestigt..
...aber es geht ja jetzt nicht nur um die reservierten Plätze hier..sondern wie man im nach hinein behandelt wurde..Dafür das man jahrelang mit diesem Schiff mitgefahren ist..


----------



## Urlauber68 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

@micha_2
... wir hatten bis dahin eigentlich auch nie Schwierigkeiten ...


----------



## elbetaler (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

#h Also lieber Dorschkopp, nun nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an Micha_2 ! Er ist schon 30 mal dieses Jahr mit´nem Kutter mitgefahren.
 (30x ~40€ ist gleich....= ganz schön viel):m

 Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich halte es eher wie der Dorschkopp, obwohl ich auch mal gern mit´nem Kutter mitfahre.


 Schöne Grüße und alles Gute für´s Neue Jahr!


----------



## GeorgeB (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Was man hier so über Kutter oder das Verhalten von Anglern an Strand und Küste liest, könnte fast eine groß angelegte Werbekampagne der Kleinbootindustrie sein. Hab noch kein eigenes. Glücklicherweise beginnt in knapp 3 Wochen die Boot in Düsseldorf. Fast nebenan. #6


----------



## Urlauber68 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

... es geht mir ja hier auch überhaupt nicht darum ein Schiff schlecht zu reden, denn wie gesagt, sind wir nicht nur einmal mit der Hai mitgefahren, 
Es muß jeder für sich entscheiden, mit welchen Schiff er rausfährt...
Das traurige ist ja nur, das gerade in der heutigen Zeit, es sich kaum ein Schiff erlauben kann, Leute( schreibe es jetzt mal so) zu vergraulen...
Die Anzahl der Angler ist leider nicht mehr da und da wird, so haben wir es auch schon miterlebt, um jeden Angler gekämpft...


----------



## Herbynor (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Hi Urlauber68,
Dein Verständnis von Kämpfen, kann sein wie es will, aber diese Art von Kämpfen der Kutterkapitäne in Heiltown verstehe ich nicht.
Das macht auch nichts, den nach Heiltown fahre ich nicht mehr !
Zumal es Kapitäne in der Ostsee gibt, die daran interessiert sind, dass die Angler Fische fangen, denn nur die Angler kommen wieder.  
Es gibt unter den Kutterkapitänen auch welche, die erkannt haben, dass die Angler ihre Kunden sind und bieten auch einen entsprechenden Service .
Es grüßt euch ein langjähriger Kutterfahrer.
MfG Herby


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hi Urlauber68,
> Dein Verständnis von Kämpfen, kann sein wie es will, aber diese Art von Kämpfen der Kutterkapitäne in Heiltown verstehe ich nicht.
> Das macht auch nichts, den nach Heiltown fahre ich nicht mehr !
> Zumal es Kapitäne in der Ostsee gibt, die daran interessiert sind, dass die Angler Fische fangen, denn nur die Angler kommen wieder.
> ...


 
#6 genau so isses !!!!
Ich bin auch kein Freund dieser "Pseudo-Hin und Her Fahrerei" einiger Kapitäne, wo dann einige "Fische" zur Beruhigung gefangen werden........ Teilweise kommt es einem vor, als wolle einige Kapitäne den Dorschbestand der Ostsee mit allen Mitteln schützen und guten Fängen aus dem Weg gehen........
Muss aber jeder selbst wissen........ bin jetzt einige Male wieder drauf reingefallen und wurde mit den Sprüchen : "gestern, da war gut" und beim nächsten Mal, "da knallts dann" bei Laune gehalten...... ich lass das mal sein und gut #d

Guten Rutsch


----------



## elbetaler (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

#h Hallo Rolf, immer positiv denken!

 Manchmal tanzen bei ner Kuttertour einzelne Experten aus der Reihe und fangen sogar ganz gut. Dann liegt´s natürlich am Unvermögen der anderen. (?) #c 

 "Jeder Tag ist anders!"
 "Sooo, nuuu gebt nochmal aaalles!"
 "Fisch beißt nur, wenn man auch angelt!"
 "DIE sind heute satt!"
 "Über Nacht war ...komischer... Wind"
 "Kann sein, dass hier wieder illegal geschleppt wurde!"


 ....undsoweiter, undsoweiter!
 Da könnte man doch mal ein Lied auf CD rausbringen?

 Mal ernsthaft. Wenn man bei jeder Ausfahrt bei allen Anglern immer gut dastehen will als Käpt´n, dann geht das vorrangig nur, wenn auch gut gefangen wird?
 Das geht eben nicht! Die Fänge sind nun mal rückläufig, da dürfen die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch angesetzt werden. 
 Stimmt das Paket "Drumherum", dann isses auch gut, dann behält man gute Erinnerungen und kommt wieder.
 Für die Besatzungen ist es auch nicht einfach, immer gut zu sein. Aber die Gäste spüren genau, ob es Dallerei oder ernsthaftes Bemühen ist.
 Jedenfalls:  "FRÜHER WAR BESSER!"  :m


 Schönes Neues Jahr, auch für alle Kutterkapitäne und Besatzungen!


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h Hallo Rolf, immer positiv denken!
> 
> Manchmal tanzen bei ner Kuttertour einzelne Experten aus der Reihe und fangen sogar ganz gut. Dann liegt´s natürlich am Unvermögen der anderen. (?) #c
> 
> ...


 

Moin Moin Jörg,
wenn nur ich oder eine "handvoll" nix fangen würde, würde ich auch mal über meine "Taktik" nachdenken......|rolleyes. Du selbst hast es doch auch in Heiligenhafen gesehen #c. Das is nix mehr.........und wenn dann die Besatzung schlechte Laune hat, kommt eins zum anderen. Da gibt's keine positiven Erinnerungen....wie schon gesagt wurde, Kleinboot ist flexibler. 
Guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2014 !!!! #h


----------



## pike-81 (31. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen!
Fahre seit Jahren gelegentlich mal raus. Bisher NUR von Heiligenhafen aus. 
Hab so gut wie IMMER meinen Fisch. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Teilweise Kapitale. 
Bisher haben sich die Kapitäne stets Mühe gegeben, uns zum Fisch zu bringen. 
Je nach Wetter und Motorleistung halt. 
Denke mal, es ist auch nicht einfach für die. Lange Fahrzeit zu guten Fangründen sind teuer, und bedeuten auch wenig Angelzeit. Dann meckern ja auch wieder alle rum. 
Die einen wollen viel, die anderen den Dicken. 
Mal geht's hoch nach Dänemark, mal müssen sie halt im Windschatten von Fehmarn rumdümpeln. 
Der raue Umgangston gefällt mir sehr gut. Gehört doch dazu. Das sind eben echte Kerle auf dem Meer, und keine Schlipsträger im Büro. 
Was die Konkurrenz untereinander angeht, bin ich nicht so informiert. Aber sind die nicht auch untereinander organisiert? Wäre ja schön blôd, wenn in einem kleinen Hafen jeder gegen jeden arbeitet. 
Zum Reservieren. Ich kenne es so: Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. Dann wird der Platz markiert. Wir sind teilweise schon 2 Stunden früher hin, um Bug oder Heck zu sichern. 
Jedenfalls freue ich mich schon auf den nächsten Törn, um meine neue Kombo einzuweihen. 
Petri


----------



## yukonjack (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Rolf, kann deinen beiden letzten Post`s nur zustimmen. War in diesem Jahr 2 x in HH. Im April, Badewannen-Wetter, mit dem ""schnellsten" Kutter so ungefähr 45 min. mit etwas mehr als Standgas auf See "gebrettert." 12 Mann an Bord. Geangelt (und auch ein bisschen gefangen)wurde in Ufernähe.“Gepilkt“ wurde mit 30gr. Jigköpfen und Gummis. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl bei einer Havarie schwimmender Weise an Land kommen zu können. War so ne Art Brandungsangeln Deluxe. 

Na gut, im Herbst nochmal los.
Selber Speed Kutter, selbe Stelle angefahren und auch wieder viel, viel Platz an Bord.  Die Bemerkung vom Käpt`n (Junior) noch vor dem Ablegen : „Gestern  nur 5 Fische an Bord und heute wird’s auch nicht besser“ hätte uns eine Warnung sein müssen. War es aber nicht. Es war nicht besser, es kam 1 (in Worten ein) Fisch an Deck.
Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, damals gab es noch den zollfreien Einkauf, da sind wir 2-3Std. ZUM FISCH gefahren. Ich glaube, die mussten aus der 7 Meilenzone raus. Tja, und wo wir schon mal da waren haben wir auch gleich geangelt und auch gefangen. Damals mit Ausrüstung und Material mit dem der Alte Fritz schon erfolgreich war.
Ich habe hier extra nicht den Kutter genannt, die „HH Kenner“ werden sicher wissen  welchen ich meine. 
Obwohl…………, die Jung`s sind sich alle einig  was das Anfahren der Fanggebiete betrifft.
Guten Rutsch


----------



## Patzak (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Weiß jemand ob und Welcher Kutter Freitag 03.01.2014 raus fährt?


----------



## micha_2 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

rügenland und jan cux


----------



## André von Rügen (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

die fahren aber von sassnitz|kopfkrat

gruß andre


----------



## pike-81 (1. Januar 2014)

Google mal einfach Baltic-Köln Heiligenhafen. Da findest Du alle Infos.


----------



## Patzak (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Jemand Erfahrung mit Charter Kutter Baltic 2 von Baltic Köln?
Ich muß aufs Wasser


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Ist zwar leicht off topic, aber ich muss mal kurz meinen Frust los werden... ich WOLLTE nächsten Donnerstag das Jahr 2014 ankuttern!!!..... beim wollen ist es aber auch geblieben. .. es fährt NICHT EIN KUTTER an der gesamten S-H Küste raus! ! Ich wiederhole.... NICHT EINER!!!.... Das hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt! !!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## yukonjack (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ist zwar leicht off topic, aber ich muss mal kurz meinen Frust los werden... ich WOLLTE nächsten Donnerstag das Jahr 2014 ankuttern!!!..... beim wollen ist es aber auch geblieben. .. es fährt NICHT EIN KUTTER an der gesamten S-H Küste raus! ! Ich wiederhole.... NICHT EINER!!!.... Das hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt! !!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Sag ich doch, die Bande ist sich immer einig. Die dummen Angler kommen schon wieder.


----------



## Dorschkopp7 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen ???? Fahre nächste Woche 3 Tage ! Wieso fährt kein Kutter ????? ;+


----------



## elbetaler (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

#hDorschkopp, welcher Kutter wird's denn werden bei dir?
 (...Kleinboot-Kutter? :m)

 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Dorschkopp7 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen ???? Fahre nächste Woche 3 Tage ! Wieso fährt kein Kutter ????? ;+



Von wo wolltest Du denn fahren? 
In Heiligenhafen und auf Fehmarn geht auf jeden Fall nix. Versuche das mal zusammen zu kriegen. Also. ..
-Einigkeit ist noch in Werft.
-Tanja geht ab Montag in Werft.
-Hai 4 ist der Kapitän krank. 
-Ostpreußen fährt nur am WE (?)
-Klaus Peter fährt erst ab Ende Februar wieder
-Monika fährt erst ab Anfang Februar wieder (?)
-Südwind/Karoline erst ab 25.1 wieder
-Silverland erst ab Mitte Februar (?)
-Antares nur am WE...
Kiel/Eckernförde!/Maasholm
-Blauort bis Mitte Februar Urlaub
-Langeland/Forelle/Wiking/Simone und Antje nur am WE oder wenn genug Anmeldung.
.... hab ich einen vergessen? 
Ich betone ausdrücklich, das dies alles nur Gedächnisnotizen von mir aus den  jeweiligen Telefonaten sind! !!! Alles ohne Gewähr! ! Will hier keinem Schiff schaden! !! Im Zweifelsfall möge bitte jeder selbst bei den Kuttern anrufen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Moin Moin,
wenn ich das hier so alles lese weiß ich warum ich seit Jahren lieber mit einem Kleinboot von Neustadt aus rausfahre )

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Jo dorscchkopp, mit welchem fährst du denn?


----------



## Dorschkopp7 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Ms Monica ! Bis auf die Hai sind heute auch alle raus ! Hatte Jens gefragt und wenn genug mit fahren fährt er ! Einfach mal anrufen !!


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Januar 2014)

Kar, heute am Wochenende  ja, aber wie schaut's nächste Woche auf einem Wochentag aus?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Ruf an ! Dann weißt dus :m Fahre auch nächste Woche


----------



## ryboorrro (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, die Bande ist sich immer einig. Die dummen Angler kommen schon wieder.



Mit solchen Schnellschüssen wäre ich lieber etwas zurückhaltender!

Die meisten Kutter fahren an ca. 10 Monaten im Jahr! und zwar von Montag bis Sonntag.
Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, dass auch Kapitäne und die Crew ne Familie haben?....Die vielleicht auch mal in den Urlaub wollen?

Ein Schiff, dass an rund 300 Tagen im Jahr auf seinen Einsatz wartet, muß auch mal in die Werft, es sei denn Du möchtest den Weg für all jene bereiten, die über runtergewirtschaftete Schiffe und Seelenverkäufer sich hier gerne breit machen?

Krankheitsfälle in der Crew gehen schon gar nicht, solange es die allwissenden Angler gibt, die durch die Erfahrung jahrelanges Kutterns das Schiff schon an den Fisch und anschließend nach Hause bringen, auch wenn der Kapitän  in der Ecke des Ruderhauses mit 40° Fieber einen Schüttelfrostanfall hat.


Weißt Du, ich bin auch im  Dienstleistungsgewerbe, aber ich bin glücklicherweise in der Position auf solche Kunden  Gott sei dank gerne verzichten zu können und dennoch 6 Wochen Ferien auf Fehmarn machen zu können!


----------



## Waldima (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Von wo wolltest Du denn fahren?
> In Heiligenhafen und auf Fehmarn geht auf jeden Fall nix. Versuche das mal zusammen zu kriegen. Also. ..
> -Einigkeit ist noch in Werft.
> -Tanja geht ab Montag in Werft.
> ...



MS "Nordland" aus Strande fehlt!


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

An welchem Tag fährt ihr denn?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## micha_2 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

was macht den die karoline in wismar?
werft?


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



ryboorrro schrieb:


> Mit solchen Schnellschüssen wäre ich lieber etwas zurückhaltender!
> 
> Die meisten Kutter fahren an ca. 10 Monaten im Jahr! und zwar von Montag bis Sonntag.
> Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, dass auch Kapitäne und die Crew ne Familie haben?....Die vielleicht auch mal in den Urlaub wollen?
> ...


 
Moin, mit deiner Einstellung hättets du den Kutter auch nicht gerade jedesmal voll  #d#d


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

So, am Do. fährt er definitiv nicht, nur Fr/Sa/ So. !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ymir (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Moin, ich bin neu hier im Forum. Komme aus der Nähe von Hamburg, ursprünglich aus Berlin.
Früher bin ich von Rostocker Stadthafen aus gefahren. Wenn ich das alles hier lese frage ich mich, von wo, außer Heiligehafen, kann man den noch fahren?
Kann man in Neustadt ein Boot mieten?

Gruß und gesundes Neues noch, Petri


----------



## Dorschkopp7 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Kalles Angelshop #h


----------



## ryboorrro (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Ymir schrieb:


> Kann man in Neustadt ein Boot mieten?
> 
> Gruß und gesundes Neues noch, Petri




Neustadt kann ich Dir leider nix zu sagen, aber Großenbrode geht
http://www.bootsvermietung-grossenbrode.de/


----------



## allegoric (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



ryboorrro schrieb:


> Neustadt kann ich Dir leider nix zu sagen, aber Großenbrode geht
> http://www.bootsvermietung-grossenbrode.de/



Die Seite lässt sich bei mir gar nicht darstellen. Weder im Chrome noch im IE.


----------



## offense80 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Also mit dem  Firefox kann man sich die Seite ganz normal ansehen #h
Allerdings dauert es komischerweise recht lange, bis die Seite aufgebaut ist....eventuell hat der Betreiber der HP technische Probleme.....


----------



## ryboorrro (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

|kopfkrat...seltsam

ich kann die ja mal antickern
dDer in Großenbrode ist übrigens der selbe wie auf Fehmarn
http://www.fehmarn-boote.de/

Kannst auch darüber Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## Waldima (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> So, am Do. fährt er definitiv nicht, nur Fr/Sa/ So. !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wer ist denn "er"?


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

ms monika


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



ryboorrro schrieb:


> Mit solchen Schnellschüssen wäre ich lieber etwas zurückhaltender!
> 
> Die meisten Kutter fahren an ca. 10 Monaten im Jahr! und zwar von Montag bis Sonntag.
> Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, dass auch Kapitäne und die Crew ne Familie haben?....Die vielleicht auch mal in den Urlaub wollen?
> ...


 
Da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht!! Wie jeder andere Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland, haben auch die Kapitäne und deren Crew ihren Urlaub verdient! Und auch der Kutter soll in seiner Pflege nicht zu kurz kommen!!

ABER...
Gerade in der "Saure Gurken" Zeit im Winter ausserhalb der Ferienzeiten etc. sollte es doch auch möglich sein, IN DER WOCHE eine Pilktour machen zu können. 
Ich erwarte ja gar nicht die freie Kutterauswahl, und auch nicht das der Kutter dann mit 5 Personen rausfährt, aber gerade in Heiligenhafen könnten sich die Skips doch koordinieren und absprechen wer wann fährt... z.b Montags Tanja, Dienstags Monika usw. usw. natürlich vorausgesetzt es finden sich genug Mitfahrer.
 Wenn sich da die Kapitäne einig sind und das am Telefon oder gar in Fachzeitschriften auch so kommunizieren, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen das sich immer genug Leute für eine Ausfahrt finden würden!!
Ich z.b. fahre berufsbedingt sehr gerne in der Woche! Und da bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige... Es gibt genug Leute die auf Schicht arbeiten und nur innerhalb der Woche Freizeit haben. Viele Arbeitnehmer müssen Anfang des Jahres ihren Resturlaub verbraten. Und von den Rentnern/Pensionären finden sich bestimmt auch genug die IN DER WOCHE zum Kuttern fahren würden.
Es gibt für alles eine Lösung, also sollte sich da doch auch eine finden lassen!!!
Ich und der Welsfänger hätten jetzt am Donnerstag SEHR GERNE unser hart verdientes Geld in die Hand eines Kapitäns gelegt!! Ist uns aber leider nicht möglich, da wir nichtmal die Chance dazu bekommen haben....
Vielleicht sollten die Kutterkapitäne da mal nach dem Sprichwort handeln "Lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die Krähe auf dem Dach".... und der Zufallsgast von heute wird vielleicht der Stammangler von morgen auf dem Schiff.... wer weiß?....


----------



## Ymir (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Moin, danke für die Tips zum Boot leihen.
Von wo fahren den noch Kutter außer Heiligenhafen?


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht!! Wie jeder andere Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland, haben auch die Kapitäne und deren Crew ihren Urlaub verdient! Und auch der Kutter soll in seiner Pflege nicht zu kurz kommen!!
> 
> ABER...
> Gerade in der "Saure Gurken" Zeit im Winter ausserhalb der Ferienzeiten etc. sollte es doch auch möglich sein, IN DER WOCHE eine Pilktour machen zu können.
> ...


 
#6#6 genau so sehe ich das auch........


----------



## j.a.n (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Was könnt Ihr mir eigentlich zur ms tanja sagen? alte infos gibt es ja aber kaum etwas aus den letzten 3monaten.

Danke jan


----------



## Skizzza (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Was möchtest denn wissen? 
Ja die Tanja fährt noch, liegt immer noch in Heiligenhafen, immer noch Rot...


----------



## j.a.n (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Was möchtest denn wissen?
> Ja die Tanja fährt noch, liegt immer noch in Heiligenhafen, immer noch Rot...


 
Mir ging um erfahrungsberichte. 
gruß jan


----------



## Skizzza (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Alles klar Jan!

Fangtechnisch kann nur von Ende November persönlich berichten, da liefs noch nicht so rund. Pro Person ca 2-3 gute zum mitnehmen, allerhand Kleine wieder rein. 
Allgemein ist die Tanja momentan eines der wenigen Schiffe, die regelmäßig rausfahren. Das Schiff ist sauber, Besatzung gut


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht!! Wie jeder andere Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland, haben auch die Kapitäne und deren Crew ihren Urlaub verdient! Und auch der Kutter soll in seiner Pflege nicht zu kurz kommen!!
> 
> ABER...
> Gerade in der "Saure Gurken" Zeit im Winter ausserhalb der Ferienzeiten etc. sollte es doch auch möglich sein, IN DER WOCHE eine Pilktour machen zu können.
> ...



Absprechen? Du kennst vielleicht nicht die Situation untereinander. Die fahren lieber jeder mit 6 Mann raus als einem anderen die Leute zu schicken. Und unter der Woche ist da auch nicht mehr viel los. Wohlhabende Rentner sterben aus.


----------



## Torstenh (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Absprechen? Du kennst vielleicht nicht die Situation untereinander. Die fahren lieber jeder mit 6 Mann raus als einem anderen die Leute zu schicken. Und unter der Woche ist da auch nicht mehr viel los. Wohlhabende Rentner sterben aus.



Es wird ja auch im Moment bescheiden gefangen. Da überlegt sich auch mancher ob er mit raus fährt.


----------



## Carptigers (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Alles klar Jan!
> 
> Fangtechnisch kann nur von Ende November persönlich berichten, da liefs noch nicht so rund. Pro Person ca 2-3 gute zum mitnehmen, allerhand Kleine wieder rein.
> Allgemein ist die Tanja momentan eines der wenigen Schiffe, die regelmäßig rausfahren. Das Schiff ist sauber, Besatzung gut



Boot ist sauber... Jaaaa, dass ist aber auch das einzige.
Ansonsten, wenn möglich, lieber ein anderes Schiff wählen, z.B.  Einigkeit, Ostpreussen oder Monika.


----------



## Bobby (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Moin Leute,
durch Zufall werde ich vom 30.01. - 02.02. in der Ferienanlage am Weissenhäuser Strand sein.
Natürlich war da meine erste Überlegung zum 2. mal in meinem Leben vom Kutter aus zu fischen!

Lohnt es sich zur kalten Jahreszeit? Kann man mit einigen Dorschen rechnen? Welchen Kutter ich nehme, entnehme ich dann wohl dem vorherigen beitrag von Carptigers! ;-)

Welche Köder? Knallige Pilker oder doch ehr ein paar dicke Gummifische?
Mit oder ohne Paternoster? Wenn ja, gleich eins mit 5 Haken oder doch nur eins mit 2 oder 3?!

Wäre euch für ein paar Tips sehr dankbar!

Gruß,
Bobby


----------



## Carptigers (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Meist läuft der Pilker zu dieser Jahreszeit am besten. Farben rot/grün , kupfer/schwarz, rot/schwarz oder rot/orange/gelb/silber. 
Max. 1 Beifänger in rot oder schwarz  mit 3.5g Kopf.


----------



## Bobby (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Heiligenhafen welcher Kutter?*

Das hört sich schonmal gut an! 

DANKE!


----------

